# Black bear hunt 2022



## Truelife (Feb 6, 2009)

Well many have said on here that bear hunting can be pretty tough and takes a whole lot of work. I can now verify the truthfulness of that statement. It took 16 points to draw the fall bear tag that I got. I was able to start baiting on August 6th. I believe that was 49 days ago today. I worked 4 different bait sites (yes, only 2 at one time) and spent countless hours sitting in the stand, and a much higher and countable amount of $$$ in gas, bait and time off work. I really wanted to give up several times but figured I would regret it later if I did.

This morning I notched my tag. Not a giant, but giants aren't always easy to come by.

I want to say a huge thank you to Taxidermist, my 3 boys, my brothers, and several friends for all of the help that they provided. But mostly to my wife who has tolerated the garage and sometimes the house smelling like bear bait for nearly two months, and the fact that I haven't done much other than hunt bears for that same amount of time. 

In the end I am truly happy with the bear that I was able to bring home today, and with the experience I've had with this hunt.


----------



## Slap That Quack (Mar 2, 2017)

Awesome job! Great looking bear. Way to stick with it.


----------



## stripey22 (Oct 12, 2009)

Congratulations. Good looking bear!


----------



## Kbx (Mar 27, 2016)

Awesome Bear, Great job!


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Congratulations, nice bear.


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

Great job!


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

Great Bear!! I did a fist pump when I received your text yesterday.  

Thanks for the "honorable mention". I was happy I could help out in a small way, and would do it again. Congratulations.

There are some real stand-up members on the Forum that also helped me out with my hunt. I wish we could all meet up and have have a true introduction.


----------



## Truelife (Feb 6, 2009)

taxidermist said:


> Great Bear!! I did a fist pump when I received your text yesterday.
> 
> Thanks for the "honorable mention". I was happy I could help out in a small way, and would do it again. Congratulations.
> 
> There are some real stand-up members on the Forum that also helped me out with my hunt. I wish we could all meet up and have have a true introduction.


I've noticed the same thing about the members of the forum over the years. There are some great people here and I always enjoy any opportunity I have to meet them out in the real world.

Kudo's to good people out there!!


----------



## elkhunterUT (Jan 21, 2008)

Really nice looking bear-congrats!!!


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

Very nice. Congrats!


----------



## AF CYN (Mar 19, 2009)

Looks like a good bear to me! I agree that baiting bears is a lesson in persistence and patience, but I think it is one of the most rewarding hunting experiences because of it. I also agree that this forum has some really helpful people on it.


----------



## BigT (Mar 11, 2011)

Nice job! Great looking bear...


----------



## Truelife (Feb 6, 2009)

Thought I’d give a little update. When I checked the bear in the biologist told me he thinks we will be shocked by its age. Her teeth were extremely worn and nearly gone.

also, I worked on the skull some last night. Still green of course but it measures 16-3/4” which is larger than I expected.

Still enjoying the whole experience!!

I’m planning to do a life-size mount and will post a pic when I get done. But that’ll take a minute ….


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

Congratulations!


----------

